# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Chia negra niveles Europa

## Norberto EA

Buenos dias 
Se tiene la cantidad de 11900 kilos de chia negra con niveles de pesticidas Europa, estas mismas se encuentran en la ciudad de Lima y ya estan procesadas y listas para exportación, se cuenta con analisis de dicho lote. 
Cualquier consulta al sgte nro 
955229642
Norberto EstradaTemas similares: Quinua negra y chia negra CHIA NEGRA CHIA NEGRA CERO PESTICIDAS Artículo: La chía reduce niveles de colesterol, pero no la grasa corporal, advierten OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA NEGRA INIA 422-COLLANA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES

----------

